# 2022 Rally Nationals.



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Huge congratulations! I didn't do any rally with either of my dogs last year, but we will be cheering you on from afar!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle qualified. There will be a random draw to see if we're invited to the trial.


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Way to go, Evie and Noelle! Where is it going to be?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Click and EV!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Make sure the AKC has your email address. You will get a premium sent to you. Submit it and see if you get invited to the trial. If we get invited, Noelle and I will compete for low dog in trial!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

i haven't checked the list, but I guess Lily Qd for the champion class. We will not be going though even if we did get on the invite list as Click described above. At well past her 13th birthday and having gone twice in the past (2014 and 2017) I don't think the trip and the level of intensity (pressure cooker) I would want her to have to deal with it. We will focus on getting our last Master points to finish the RACh title to pur a crown on Lily's great career. I do wish fun and success to all who go!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We qualified in Excellent, not Championship. In Excellent, I have to collect Noelle's attention well enough to Q twice in two rings. In Championship, we'd have to trial four times in four rings. No thanks. Qualifying twice in Excellent would be hard enough.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Click-N-Treat said:


> We qualified in Excellent, not Championship. In Excellent, I have to collect Noelle's attention well enough to Q twice in two rings. In Championship, we'd have to trial four times in four rings. No thanks. Qualifying twice in Excellent would be hard enough.


Out of curiosity, is championship the same thing as RACH or something different?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It's for dogs who qualified in Master and Excellent and Advanced whether they have a RACH title or not. Both Catherine and I are chasing after RACH titles. You need 20 triple qualifying scores, meaning qualifying in Master and Excellent and Advanced on the same day at 20 trials. You also need 300 points. Points are only given for scores above 91. The point schedule is: 91-94=5 points. 95-96=6 points. 97=7 points 98=8 points 99=9 points and 100=10 points. 150 points can come from Excellent and Advanced. 150 points must come from Master.

Noelle has 18 TQ's 143 RAE points and 33 Master points. We're doing Master only until we have our points. 117 more to go. Then two more TQ's and 8 points. We'll get there, one trial at a time. Catherine and her dog are way closer than we are to the RACH title.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Also since the nationals are a tournament, qualifying scores are for the nationals only. You do not get RACh points or legs towards titles from your performance at the national event. Going to nationals should be for your pleasure and the recognition of your work with your dog during the qualifying period, it won't permanently advance titles of any sort.

Lily and I have 21 triple Qs, with the 21st being a bumper leg in the event that my AKC records somehow got messed up. We actually have over 300 points but many of those are extra excellent and advanced points. We need 23 master points to reach the 150 we need for the RACh title. One other thing to note about the RACh is that it is a prefix title, not a suffix title. Generally prefix titles represent the highest level of achievement in that event. Suffix titles are like human bachelors and masters degrees. A RACh, OTCh, MACh or Ch or GCh are more like PhDs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

If we are invited, we will go. This is our last year not being in the championship level since we'll have qualified in Master, Excellent and Advanced. I will not put Noelle through four events. It's an honor to qualify.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes it is an honor to qualify and I wish we had been able to do just one level the two years that we went, but we had Qd for the champion level. It was stressful to both of us. Especially in 2017 where although the judging program should have given us time to reset between rings one ring went slow and our next (the 4th ring) went quickly. We had barely 5-10 minutes in between and Lily (then therefor me) had a major meltdown mid-course. I am however happy to have Qd (I think almost every year for the event) and to have gone twice. Now maybe if Javelin can get his head together at that sort of level he and I will be invited to the NOC before we age out of the idea.


----------

